# Lost and Found for WC2009



## Feanaro (Oct 11, 2009)

Since this was the biggest Rubik's competiton to date, I'm sure a lot of us have either lost stuff dear to us, or mysteriously gained new puzzles. This thread is to post things you have lost and/or found. 

I personally lost a Black Type A with a yellow core. It has a cubesmith sticker on the white center, and the inside is dirty. This is my only speedcube that I have had for 5 years. If anybody knows anything anout it, please tell. Thank you so much!


----------



## iploman (Oct 12, 2009)

I lost my 5x5x5 v-cube white. On the black center it has logo of white square with black square inside. loked like this:





If u found it please contact me on this thread or mail me at: [email protected]


----------



## Erik (Oct 12, 2009)

Lost: 6x6, looks fairly new but is modded with everything besides the pin mod.

Found: red towel (arnaud) + shirt (arnaud) + gray /green/blue/red towel (?) and a thing to put pens in. It's at my house and I can bring it to Dutch open.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 12, 2009)

I lost my one 7x7 piece after its explosion. Joey said someone found it, but forgot who it was. I had to trade konstantinos and entire 7x7 to get just one replacement piece!


----------



## Muesli (Oct 12, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> I lost my one 7x7 piece after its explosion. Joey said someone found it, but forgot who it was. I had to trade konstantinos and entire 7x7 to get just one replacement piece!



Wait, you traded a 7x7x7...

for a 7x7x7 piece?!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 12, 2009)

Lost (not by me): a square-1 scoresheet with my name and my times on it 
(The times (34.78 single and 42.xx average) were not even PBs for me so it's not really important, but this kind of thing is still annoying.)


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 12, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Wait, you traded a 7x7x7...
> 
> for a 7x7x7 piece?!



It's not like V7s are in short supply for him.


----------



## yoruichi (Oct 13, 2009)

wait what why dont u just move the missing piece from the whole 7x7 into ur missing 7x7


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 13, 2009)

I lost my V-Cube 5 
It's white and has the normal color scheme and the original v-cube stickers on it.

EDIT: I have found it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shack (Oct 13, 2009)

i lost a stacktimer... no name on it.. (longer story)
i think there is some saved times in it 1:11,xx i think but not sure


----------



## Carrot (Oct 13, 2009)

Shack said:


> i lost a stacktimer... no name on it.. (longer story)
> i think there is some saved times in it 1:11,xx i think but not sure



Same here  just the saved times is: 1.69 (magic PB xD I did it one day after I got it ), 26.65 (One-handed non-lucky PB xD), 1:51.xx (my PB at megaminx untill today were I have done ALOT sub 1:50 solves hehe )


----------



## Jacco (Oct 13, 2009)

I lost my black philips in-ear headphones. I hope somebody found them.


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 15, 2009)

I lost My V-cube 5x5x5 ;-( It had corner mod , normal Vcube stickers.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 16, 2009)

I lost a mini J with shiny stickers and I thin a crinkled corner sticker.
It was only $8, but dealperfect's not easy to order from now, and I sold my competition 4x4x4 assuming I'd have the QJ to practice 'til I get a new one.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Oct 19, 2009)

Just a suggestion, it might be helpful if you guys also tell the story of how it happened. Maybe we can try to avoid things like this happening. I never thought that a lot of people would lose cubes. v-cubes even!

I'd probably feel bad for a month if I lost a good cube. I try to be extra careful with my stuff all the time, but I can't help but worry if it comes to a point where it's out of my control anymore. I can't tell how, but there's still the chance.


----------



## Ron (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a bag full of lost and found of WC 2009.
Please send me a personal e-mail where you describe in detail what you lost. Then I will check if it is in the bag.

Have fun,

Ron
PS: I will bring the bag to Essen Open this weekend.


----------



## shelley (Oct 20, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I lost a mini J with shiny stickers and I thin a crinkled corner sticker.
> It was only $8, but dealperfect's not easy to order from now, and I sold my competition 4x4x4 assuming I'd have the QJ to practice 'til I get a new one.



I counted my puzzles when I got home and found an extra QJ 4x4. I think it's yours.


----------



## Ron (Oct 24, 2009)

Just came back from Essen Open.
Here is the list of remaining lost and found of WC 2009.

- small yellow/black screw driver
- slightly broken Rubik's Magic (black version)
- Eastsheen 2x2 (paper stickers, very loose)
- Rubik's Cube (black, bright stickers, Ideal toys colour setup, no logo, overly lubed)
- 6x6 Cube (white, no black stickers, quite new, doesn't seem to be modded)
- red sweater with hood and zipper
- Stack timer without mat (no display connector hole, no name, small damage near reset button)
- black sweater with hood and zipper (logo on left EDC LDN)
- black sweater with zipper (logo on left Quicksilver)
- lightblue jacket (Elho Raintec)

Contact me for claims.


----------

